# Most Difficult Legend of Zelda



## Rilvor (Oct 20, 2007)

Cast your votes!


I vote for Zelda 2 (NES) 

I never beat that one, its one of the few Zelda's I haven't beaten, and most of the ones I haven't beaten I haven't played. Its just a frustratingly hard game, seriously.


Edit: I meant to make this a poll, but somehow I hit post before adding the poll options....so sue me, my brain dies on the weekends...


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 20, 2007)

I've only played four of them. Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess. 

For me Wind Waker was hard to keep interested in because of the goddamn sailing. Which is a shame because I love the game and the art. ;_; I just cannot stand sailing for ten minutes only to find out I'm going in the wrong direction.

I do plan on getting the original Zelda's off of virtual console though. XD


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2007)

I have to agree with Zelda 2: Adventures of Link.  Only three lives (and extra-life powerups don't respawn after a Game Over), enemies don't drop hearts to restore your HP, large dungeons, and Dark Link as the final boss.


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 20, 2007)

I also agree with Zelda 2.

It was the *Only* Zelda game I could not beat, and I've pretty much played all of them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2007)

Zelda 2 was the hardest, but there were some gameplay issues. 

But I thought the hardest was Link's Awakening for a pretty long while because of that stupid statue in Turtle Rock. How on EARTH were we supposed to know that we had to shoot the statue with the bow? And who would think about that?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 21, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Zelda 2 was the hardest, but there were some gameplay issues.
> 
> But I thought the hardest was Link's Awakening for a pretty long while because of that stupid statue in Turtle Rock. How on EARTH were we supposed to know that we had to shoot the statue with the bow? And who would think about that?



Links Awakening was actually a very easy game for me...I had no problem at Turtle Rock.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2007)

> How on EARTH were we supposed to know that we had to shoot the statue with the bow?


Easy: If it has eyes, you punch an arrow through it.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 21, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > How on EARTH were we supposed to know that we had to shoot the statue with the bow?
> 
> 
> Easy: If it has eyes, you punch an arrow through it.



Yep. Zelda games all follow the same elements, so its not hard to figure stuff out. Poke walls with your sword and listen to the noise, bomb walls, shoot eyes, hit stuff with boomerang, ect.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 21, 2007)

The worst part of Awakening is wasting hours trying to get enough cash for that %#@^ing expensive bow, If only you could steal the damn thing without needing all that cash first...

And yeah Zelda 2 was the only one I have played and not beaten, Hell it can't keep my attention long enough for me to figure out where to go...


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 22, 2007)

*Zelda II*?!  The hardest?!  We must be talking about a different game, because I know I was about 10 when it came out, and I distinctly remember breezing through it in almost half the time it took me to beat the first.  Case in point, the first game took me and my brother a good two and a half weeks to finish the original quest... same for the advanced one.

But honestly, aside from being forced to play platformer with Link (in the most un-*Zelda*-like adventure ever) the only difficulty I had was with the final palace.  Once you figure out how to properly dispose of those pain-in-the-ass knights and other similar armored foes, the entire game is a cakewalk.

The only game in the series that sparked frustration on all fronts with its difficulty was *Majora's Mask* and its 3-day cycle bit.  Drove me up the walls.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2007)

> Majora's Mask and its 3-day cycle bit. Drove me up the walls.


The first time I played that, I ended up watching the end of the world the first time because I couldn't figure out one of the puzzles... that sad music that starts at midnight of Final Day... really felt like I had failed there.  I didn't let it happen ever again.  First thing on day one I always played the Song of Time backwards, then I had plenty of time for any and everything.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 22, 2007)

i accidtly found that song when i was play with the notes...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2007)

It's the scarecrow that'll tell you about it.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 22, 2007)

Zelda 2....espessily the holes


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Only one I never beat was Zelda 2, so I'm gonna say that.

If were talking ACTUAL Zelda games (Meaning not Zelda 2), I would have to say Ocarina of Time: Master Quest.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 23, 2007)

i have to say the CD-i games cuase i never played them...


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 23, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> i have to say the CD-i games cuase i never played them...



Those sucked, but I don't think they were difficult XP

the CD-i was such an abomination, anything made by it doesn't exist imo <.<


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Zelda 2: Adventures of Link.  Only three lives (and extra-life powerups don't respawn after a Game Over), enemies don't drop hearts to restore your HP, large dungeons, and Dark Link as the final boss.



GANNON-BANNED.  2. Calling Zelda II "The Adventures of Link".

It's "Zelda II: The Adventure of Link".

I think the Original is hard because of the steep learning curve.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 23, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > How on EARTH were we supposed to know that we had to shoot the statue with the bow?
> 
> 
> Easy: If it has eyes, you punch an arrow through it.




Or you can trade the shovel for the boomerang. which you can kill the final boss in three hits.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 23, 2007)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> Stratadrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually in the first Legend of Zelda, the bow can kill Gannon in one shot, if it's your last arrow.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 23, 2007)

Well Zelda 1 is kidna hard..on the second quest no doubt OvO


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2007)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> Or you can trade the shovel for the boomerang. which you can kill the final boss in three hits.



Three? I thought the Boomerang killed Dethl in one hit. (Anyone notice a resemblence between Dethl and Vaati?)


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't played them all, but Ocarina of Time pissed me off on a regular basis. Trying to get the hammer for example was cheap as hell. Having to steer up that tiny ass ledge in a short time, and if you fall you have to climb all the way back up, and it's not like the N64 controller was the most precise. Navi needs to shut the hell up too if she's only going to state the obvious. God, she's worse than Midna was.

Zelda II was only hard getting to the last palace. That trek was hell hell hell. God. I never had much trouble though with shadow link. You just had to be as aggressive as possible, and he couldn't really get you. Jump slash jump slash.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, but I'd have to say that the hardest LOZ would have to be Oracle of Ages.  It was insanely hard to get the longhook upgrade and get past all of its puzzles.  Oracle of Ages was definitely made for the more cerebral thinkers, instead of the hack and slashers.

On another note, anyone else have trouble in the Water Temple (the one in OOT) your first time through?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 24, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'd have to say that the hardest LOZ would have to be Oracle of Ages.  It was insanely hard to get the longhook upgrade and get past all of its puzzles.  Oracle of Ages was definitely made for the more cerebral thinkers, instead of the hack and slashers.
> 
> On another note, anyone else have trouble in the Water Temple (the one in OOT) your first time through?



I sure did. I can't count how many times I had to empty or flood the place and go all the way back because I missed something, or couldn't find something. It was a serious nightmare. I hated trying to dodge the whirlpools too.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 24, 2007)

Do NOT get me started on those damn whirlpools!!  >.<  Goddamn those things were evil!


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone else try masterquest?
It was insane cause you could get stuck permenatly in so many places I only go to the shadow temple


----------



## lance.f (Oct 24, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'd have to say that the hardest LOZ would have to be Oracle of Ages.  It was insanely hard to get the longhook upgrade and get past all of its puzzles.  Oracle of Ages was definitely made for the more cerebral thinkers, instead of the hack and slashers.
> 
> On another note, anyone else have trouble in the Water Temple (the one in OOT) your first time through?



ditto on that...it was very challangeing


----------



## MadPlumber (Oct 28, 2007)

I notice a lot of people saying Zelda II as being the hardest.  Well, I have beaten it and I'm sure I'm capable of beating it whenever I want.  However, I would say it is difficult because of the powerful enemies at the last temple and your dependency on magic to beat the second-to-final boss.

I would rather say the first Legend of Zelda being the hardest since I haven't beaten the second quest yet; I'll be damned to know where all the dungeons are!

I was also dying a lot at the start of Twilight Princess.  Plus, I was clueless in figuring out how to get past one or two challenges (the dungeon in the clouds and fighting Zant) and I had to do a lookup on the internet.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 28, 2007)

Twilight Princess was extremely disappointing..even the so called "hard" puzzle at the Master Sword was rather simple...the game was like it was made for a retarded 5 year old, it's just that easy..I never died once :|


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 28, 2007)

I've only played a few of the Zelda games:

SNES: A Link to the Past (PWN)
N64: Ocarana of Time (PWN)
N64: Majora's Mask (SUCK)

I've played the NES ones a few times, but didn't do much except walk around and kill things.

And I cheated my way through Ocarana of Time.  So if it's a question of which is harder, Majoras Mask or Link to the Past, I'd have to vote Link to the Past, since Majoras Mask was so easy that it seemed like it was made for five-year-olds.


----------



## shetira (Oct 29, 2007)

I would definitely have to say Zelda 2 is the hardest. I seem to be yet another person who has failed to beat only that one (the only Zelda games I haven't played (I think) are Link's Awakening and Majora's Mask).


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

Um. . . the one with the wind fish. *brain faliure*

Annoyingly, I ALWAYS manage to get trapped in the tail dungeon, and have to restart.

Seriously, without a walkthrough for that bit, I'm hopeless!


----------



## Nuzu (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd gotta say the Majora's mask, i didn't got it at all, and the second zelda was odd to, others were easyer.^^
*throws everybody with a snowball*


----------



## Meliz (Nov 11, 2007)

legend of zelda 2: adventures of link

i just can't play it without screaming "I CAN'T PLAY THIS HEAP OF SHIzzle" and tossing something through the window.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 12, 2007)

Majoras mask. ._. I still never beaten it and probably never will. I always could never get past anything really in that one....the 3 day thing really screwed me up.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 12, 2007)

Cmdr-A said:
			
		

> Majoras mask. ._. I still never beaten it and probably never will. I always could never get past anything really in that one....the 3 day thing really screwed me up.



Thank God someone ELSE agrees that *Majora's Mask* was the tough one.  I swear, I'm stunned at how many claim that part II was the "hardest", when I breezed through it in less than a week.  I played it back when it came out in '88, so no, I didn't have any "exceptional gaming experience" back then to make it any easier.

I found the puzzles in the series to be more challenging than the side-scrolling action of *The Adventure of Link*.


----------



## Lumpy (Nov 12, 2007)

my first and favorite zelda game was link's awakening. hardest for me was ocarina of time, a link to the past, oracle of ages

i never played zelda 2


----------



## Maaull (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to agree with Rilvor on this one Zelda 2 for the NES has to be the most frustrating one. Not everything works well with side scrolling.


----------



## Janglur (Nov 15, 2007)

I also vote Zelda II.

Zelda I would be second.

Everything after that was rediculously fucking easy.  Twilight Princess is a joke.


----------



## MDTailz (Nov 15, 2007)

I think a link to the past had some pretty tough puzzles. But Majora's mask was hardest for me to complete cause it was so disappointing after ocarina of time...

I loved Twilight princess! just not so much for the puzzles..


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Nov 22, 2007)

The only reason I never beat Zelda 2 is because it sucks and I hate it. 

I dunno which one I'd call the hardest... Probably the first one, there were like no puzzles at all but there was a ton of fighting.

Ocarina of Time Master Quest was really, _really_ easy. All the changes they made actually cut the game's length in half.


----------



## konanarillah (Nov 24, 2007)

One of the most difficult LOZ games for me were Ocarina of Time and Oracle of Seasons. I only finished two LOZ games they were A Link To the Past and Twilight Princess


----------



## DarkSunDS (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocarina of Time wasn't really hard, at least for me. I didn't get past Kakariko Village in Twilight Princess, didn't even enter the first dungeon in Majora's Mask, didn't play Oracle of Ages/Oracle of Seasons, finished A Link to the Past somewhat easily, Tried Minish Cap but dropped it, didn't play Zelda 2, and the hardest one I've ever played is probably the original because it isn't smooth enough and I always died...


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that I've played Master Quest, I'd have to say that's the hardest I've ever played.

I only got up to the Water Temple before I'd get tentacle raped by the boss over and over.


----------



## Eben Lynx (Nov 26, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'd have to say that the hardest LOZ would have to be Oracle of Ages.  It was insanely hard to get the longhook upgrade and get past all of its puzzles.  Oracle of Ages was definitely made for the more cerebral thinkers, instead of the hack and slashers.
> 
> On another note, anyone else have trouble in the Water Temple (the one in OOT) your first time through?



I have to agree, that Oracle of Ages was really confusing. And yeah, the first time I did the water temple on OOT, I got so frustrated that I restarted the whole game because I couldn't figure out how to go any further :???:

Then again, I've never played the older Zelda games...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 27, 2007)

They're all pretty easy. If any one of them were difficult it would be Majora's Mask.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 27, 2007)

Eben Lynx said:
			
		

> I have to agree, that Oracle of Ages was really confusing. And yeah, the first time I did the water temple on OOT, I got so frustrated that I restarted the whole game because I couldn't figure out how to go any further :???:
> 
> Then again, I've never played the older Zelda games...



Confusing?!  Just confusing?!  That game was the ONLY Zelda game that I ever needed to use the Game Shark for!  I mean, damn!  It takes a whole lot of stuff to make me break out my Game Shark!  However... I DID eventually beat it without the Game Shark. ^_^


----------



## Dayken (Nov 27, 2007)

Majora's Mask, no contest.

Zelda 2 is a close second. The final dungeon was driving me up a wall, until I realized I could spam those damn floating heads for magic.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 27, 2007)

second version of zelda i agree.. that one on the snes was huge. i love all zelda games, and i never had any trouble finishing one


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 27, 2007)

Majora's Mask, only because that time limit was daunting.  Other than that and the black sheep of them all, the games are very easy.


----------



## MrRetroFox (Stryder) (Nov 29, 2007)

Zelda 2 is (don't kill me) horrible... i hated it, not because of its humorous but annoying typos and reacurring enemies, but it's hard to get to some tasks when the woman dissapears into the door THAT YOU CANT GET IN!!

Other than that, Major'a Mask is a good game with quite alot of challenge, mainly with collecting all the masks and esspecialy Stone Tower...


----------



## Monster Tamer (Nov 30, 2007)

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages. I just suck at testing places where the harp would actually take you en route to the game's end. XP

Oh, and swimming CAREFULLY with the Mermaid Suit between whirlpools. >_<; Couldn't go through those places without either a Defense Ring or a couple of faeries to back my health.


----------



## Ookamibito (Dec 2, 2007)

Twilight Princess for me. I think windwaker was the easiest. The ooold Zelda's were kinda tough, too.


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 2, 2007)

Majora's Mask! The time limit is very annoying.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 2, 2007)

Am I the only person who thinks they give you too much time? I finished Majora's Mask rather quickly and often found myself just waiting for events to occur.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Dec 2, 2007)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thinks they give you too much time? I finished Majora's Mask rather quickly and often found myself just waiting for events to occur.



That's what I think as well... when I beat Stone Tower Temple, I found myself sitting just outside of the Clock Tower entrance, playing the Bremen march over and over again.  Then I went and did the meetup with Anju for the Kafei sidequest and RAN to Romani Ranch to get the save the ranch quest and bottle.  So yeah, I went through both the Ranch and Kafei quests out of sheer boredom, waiting for the Final Day.  It was better than just sitting there... >.>


----------



## sgolem (Dec 3, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> That's what I think as well... when I beat Stone Tower Temple, I found myself sitting just outside of the Clock Tower entrance, playing the Bremen march over and over again.  Then I went and did the meetup with Anju for the Kafei sidequest and RAN to Romani Ranch to get the save the ranch quest and bottle.  So yeah, I went through both the Ranch and Kafei quests out of sheer boredom, waiting for the Final Day.  It was better than just sitting there... >.>


You know about the song of double time, right?  The one that sends you forward 12 hours?


The first two on the NES were hard for me.  I'd label the first one as hard because of two rooms.  Those damn shield guys.  Gah!


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Dec 3, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> You know about the song of double time, right?  The one that sends you forward 12 hours?



Aye, I do.  Right, Right, A, A, Down, Down.  It's just that I wanted something to _do_ while I was waiting for the clock tower to open up, y' know?  I didn't want to get off of the game and do *real* stuff because I had nothing better to do.[/b][/i]


----------



## Monster Tamer (Dec 3, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've found myself like that too. It was funny to think that the hero of the game who'd save everyone was wasting time playing the Simpsons tune atop the city's tower. XD


----------

